# Saturday BlueRidge pictures



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Sorry, we were only able to go on Saturday so i do not have any pictures of the actual specialty that was on Sunday. The first one is of Diane Klumb(in tank top) evaluating a dog (Joanne Baldwin DVM(Doc) watching). The rest are just some cute puppy pictures(Havs galore!!) We had a very good seminar where they made a VERY interesting annoucement that i cannot comment on until they make it public on, i think Tuesday(sorry!). But there will be some HUGE changes in the Havanese world to come!!!!!
(sorry i dont have better pictures-i always forget to take them!)


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, I am so jealous. I really wanted to go, but just couldn't get away. Maybe next year! Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Great pictures Shannon , I heard some rumors floating around about some big changes in the hav world… I guess I will have to wait to see if it is true.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Shannon, I agree sometimes telling too much can get you into big trouble. If it is what I think it is please be patient everyone and let the people who are involved be the ones to announce it.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

It is great that you had a great time. I would have loved to be there. You really peeked my interest.... Changes huh?:ear: You REALLY got me curious!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL, I may not know, what I heard could still just be a rumor.. I am actually kind of curious myself to see if it is true..


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

My curiosity has got the best of me. Its Tuesday, has an announcement been made?????


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I am not sure but here is the new website. Read the 'Arizona Conundrum' for a better explanation. And read FAQ & 'registering dogs' also. Basically read the whole thing!!

http://havanasilkdog.net/home.html


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow. Interesting.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for the information, it is very interesting and informative.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I glanced over some of this article and having 2 Havs, I can definitely see the differences. Kodi is taller with a wooly, curly coat. Shelby is shorter with long straight hair and a bigger head. I have also seen these differences at dog shows. It is a very interesting theory.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for posting the link, it is all very intersting and informative. I guess I was right when I read the original (early HCA) club standard about the size and weight limit on the Havanese. I have also witnessed the differences in height, weight, coat and body type at the Havanese get together. It seems to make much more sence to me now.


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

*TAMU STUDY*

I just finished reading this study as reported by the Havana Silk Dog Asso. of America. I believe it is a very important study, which needs to be used by all breeders. In order to eleminate all the serious diseases in the Havanese breed we need to eliminate breeding of all dogs with the Arizona kindred. How fortunate we are that Texas AMU has performed this Havanese health research. 
Although, I had Annabelle neutered because I never intended to breed her, I immeadiately started studying her pedigree. I am concerned about the cataracts, osteochondrodysplasia, liver and heart abnormalities found in Havanese. Since she is 50 % Russian pool and at least 25% Ti-Ara (Mrs. Goodale) I feel we have a good chance to escape these deseases in the future. I am concerned about the East Coast breader they refer to as having contributed so many dogs to this Arizona kindred, does anyone know who this breeder is? Annabelle also has some Birchcreek ancestory. I will try to find out more about that kennel. I know many of us do not breed, but we need to be very concerned about our beloved breed. It will be interesting to see what the AKC does with this new knowledge. I hope all are interested and help keep us all informed with where this all leads.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

OH MY. 
I see a can of worms. 

Am I reading that this group which was started I guess by Doc and Diane will determine what dogs are certified and which are not? In the meantime they can be shown as Havanese?

I think I'm reading they are trying to take the breed back to eliminate health problems that have developed over the years? Why can they not work towards this with just the Havanese Club?

So basically a small group of people get to choose which of our dogs are worthy? Not sure I like the separation at all and not sure its not going to destroy or at least hurt our breed as we know it. 

I have to let it sink in and reread it. My first reaction is not a good one. This probably deserves a thread of its own as to not take away from Shannons great pics!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Um, large can of worms. I hear ulterior motives ringing loudly in my head.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ditto Melissa.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yikes.

Can of worms, indeed....


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I started a new thread for this subject - please start posting to Two Different Breeds as this title means nothing to new people who have not read it!!! if anyone knows how I can link specific responses than the entire thread let me know and i will edit it!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

My novice interpretation of what I heard was that they have tried to work within the Havanese club, with the new registry all dogs will have to be at least 2 years old to qualify and have all the health certification and meet the original cuban standard. *I heard nothing that would make me think Diane and Doc would be the deciding factor as to who gets in.* After seeing the Havanese at the hospitality area and in the ring I was say something needs to be done to tighten the standard as to looks. I understand "good breeders' are trying to get the health issue under control, but for some reason it seems not to be working, for the breed as a whole. One thing I did notice was they all have the great Havanese personallity.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I've just gone back and re-read everthying and I must say that at the end of the day (after several cup of coffee) I am seeing things I didn't see before that give me pause....sigh. I understand the frustration of reputable breeders trying to get/keep the breed healthy, happy and as close to the original Cuban standard as possible, but why a whole different club??? All the dogs that belong to the Havana Silk Dog are still HCA and are AKC, but just a few people decide which HCA/AKC dogs can qualify.....sounds like one large can of warms!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I think because there really are so many 'varieties' that you cant have just one standard. They raised over $250,000 for researching health issues & were able to identify approx 150 genes that cause certain illnesses. 
IF anyone else was there Saturday, i would love for you to PLEASE correct me if i am not saying things correctly.


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

How about some response and opinions from our resident breeders? They must have some insider knowledge about how this all developed and the politics involved. I would like to hear their take on this. It's quite confusing and worrisome for those of us who are just lay people looking to get a healthy, happy pet. It appears to be most definitely a HUGE can of worms!! 

Marsha


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

You are pretty perceptive Marsha. The experienced breeders here are taking it all in first, I think, before responding.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> How about some response and opinions from our resident breeders?


 I don't see that there is anything to say just yet. There is not enough information out. Other than that web site, and e-mail announcement, I haven't really heard much that needs a response. All the hoopla on the e-mail lists seems to be spawned by a whole lot of speculation.

At this very moment, I feel much the same way Melissa posted last on the other topic - it is a completely separate entity for the time being that doesn't impact me today. _*I want to sit back and glean more information on everything before I form any opinions one way or another. *_

Besides, my puppies need my attention more than any of this, my garden could use some attention, my daughter's graduation needs a little more planning and I'm packing my motorhome for a FUN trip. All this other stuff can wait.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

:yield: I agree Kimberly. If I thought what i heard Saturday was a bad thing or that it would stir up so much controversy, i wouldnt have posted the new website !! Can we all PLEASE have a :grouphug:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kimberly,

Have a good last couple of days with your remaining puppies and have a super nice Graduation with your daughter! You also deserve a FUN trip and ENJOY! 

Libby :biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> I am not sure but here is the new website. Read the 'Arizona Conundrum' for a better explanation. And read FAQ & 'registering dogs' also. Basically read the whole thing!!
> 
> http://havanasilkdog.net/home.html


I can't find the "Arizona Conundrum" you refer to. Has it been removed? I'd be interested to read it.

This makes me a bit nervous to read about, for some reason. Not sure why. But I'd better read up on it instead of just hiding my head in the sand.

Sheri


----------

